
Subtraction = Growth - iamphilsharp
http://subtractioncapital.com/subtraction-growth/
======
shoo

      > A man is rich in proportion to
      > the number of things which he
      > can afford to let alone.
       -- Thoreau
    
      > Misuse of the equals sign is not
      > difficult to change, but it is
      > preferable to make sure students
      > have good habits right from the
      > start. Reinforcing the correct
      > interpretation of the equals sign
      > should occur regularly, with
      > students being reminded in any
      > contexts where it arises.
      -- Victoria State Government,
      Mathematics Developmental Curriculum
    
      > Growth for the sake of growth is
      > the ideology of the cancer cell.
      -- Edward Abbey

------
jsprogrammer
Wish I could subtract out the floating top and bottom bars on this blog.

~~~
webgeek_
ha! good call, though I confess I only see the top bar. It is a pure laziness
thing. This is a wordpress template and I have been too lazy to change it.
Hopefully the content is still useful.

------
semerda
Very insightful! Especially this:

> Sometimes people who have never experienced a rapidly growing tech startup
> believe that you build by creating more and more things.

Yes we all heard it before. But it astounds me how many startups just don't
follow it. Or how many say they do and yet commit this fallacy. Dunning–Kruger
effect?

Over time those startups end up with a lot of technical debt and a small team
trying to juggle all the balls in the air. That's a one way road to startup
death.

